
Show HN: List tweets by source. Reveal who tweeted. Example provided - feelix
https://saucetweet.com/?u=realdonaldtrump
======
ramkarthikk
Apart from the use case that you have mentioned, there is another little way
this can be helpful to users.

If any startup/side project is putting effort in Twitter, it is safe to assume
that they will tweet at least 200 times a month (the number of recent tweets
that this app searches). With that, users can check every month how their avg.
likes and RTs are increasing (engagement level).

It would be useful to show Total likes and RTs for each source device,
possibly in the line next to average numbers because most people are likely to
average between 0 and 2 when they are starting and this is not encouraging.

------
feelix
I have found that the source device often reveals more than expected with
public figures. Here's Tim Cook's, for another example:
[https://saucetweet.com/?username=tim_cook](https://saucetweet.com/?username=tim_cook)
There is a lack of tweets from a Mac compared to other device types
(iPhone/iPad).

In the case of Trump, he only tweets from his Android, so all of the other
tweets are done by his team. If you read through them side by side the
difference is night and day in their intonation too.

This is all made easy by the fact that the 'source' is a publicly available
part of the Twitter API: "'source' 'String' : 'Utility used to post the Tweet,
as an HTML-formatted string. Tweets from the Twitter website have a source
value of web.'"

From:
[https://dev.twitter.com/overview/api/tweets](https://dev.twitter.com/overview/api/tweets)

